# Poll on my favorite operas



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I went through my opera collection and figured out what my favorites are and am just wondering how those rate among those of you who care to vote. There are many others I like but these are at the top of my list. Vote for as many as you like except, of course, if you vote "none of the above."

Il barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini)
La fille du régiment (Donizetti)
L'elisir d'amore (Donizetti)
Maria Stuarda (Donizetti)
L'amico Fritz (Mascagni)
La Sonnambula (Bellini)
Fidelio (Beethoven)
Martha (Flotow)
Der fliegende Holländer (Wagner)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (Wagner)
Boris Godunov (Mussorgsky)

* inspired by TwoFlutesOneTrumpet's poll on his favorite musical pieces

EDIT based on first reply: Sorry, forgot to mention I did not order these for preference, but as they were in my folders on my computer, but then rearranged them to group composers and Italian, German, and Russian--again no particular order.

Also I did just vote for all of them so that I will be able to see the results without an extra click--lazy me, eh. *Whoops, I even voted "none of the above"*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like all, not necessary in your order or are you after rankings?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I like this new poll trend! It's fun to choose from someone's list of favorites.  I voted for: Barber of Seville, Fidelio, Ring Cycle, Boris Godunov.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I do like all, not necessary in your order or are you after rankings?


Vote them up if you will. But are they all favorites of yours? Maybe you have a subset to vote for? No, I guess I didn't word it for that response. I asked all that you like.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Vote them up if you will. But are they all favorites of yours? Maybe you have a subset to vote for? No, I guess I didn't word it for that response. I asked all that you like.


Done, all as I said my favourites of the list is L'elisir d'amore (Donizetti) and Maria Stuarda (Donizetti)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bettina said:


> I like this new poll trend! It's fun to choose from someone's list of favorites.  I voted for: Barber of Seville, Fidelio, Ring Cycle, Boris Godunov.


I like it too. I think we could have oodles of polls this way if other TC members get going on their own polls. Perhaps even a separate forum section for polls of personal favorites.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Can I give 1/2 vote to Boris? I don't know it well enough to say that I like it but it just might end up on that list.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Boris _and _Fidelio _ are my favorites from that list. I like all of 'em except _L'amico Fritz_ (I've only watched a modern Italian production) and _Sonnambula_ (which I'm warming to).

You seem to lean towards gentle pastoral comedy...? (_Elisir, Fritz, Martha, Sonnambula_)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of all those, Lord help me, the Ring stands out. 

For those who enjoy any of the other opera choices, it's Notung personal.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Boris gets only 5 votes so far, but the opera is very good, unique.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> Boris gets only 5 votes so far, but the opera is very good, unique.


Spare a minute for Mr. Mascagni, only 2.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Spare a minute for Mr. Mascagni, only 2.


If it were the other Mascagni opera, it would have more votes.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice. Barber of Seville is hot on the heels of The Ring. And Fidelio (sort of the Rodney Dangerfield of opera) is in third place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Nice. Barber of Seville is hot on the heels of The Ring. And Fidelio (sort of the Rodney Dangerfield of opera) is in third place.


Florestan should be Wotan?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Traverso said:


> Florestan should be Wotan?


No, I actually prefer Siegfried, particularly because Siegfried Jerusalem is such a cool Siegfried in my Levine DVD set. He reminds me a lot of Jethro from the Beverly Hillbillies, naive and fearless. I am just getting into Gotterdammerung and part of me wants to quit and make my Ring experience end with Siegfried as then it has a very happy ending.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Florestan said:


> No, I actually prefer Siegfried, particularly because Siegfried Jerusalem is such a cool Siegfried in my Levine DVD set. He reminds me a lot of Jethro from the Beverly Hillbillies, naive and fearless. I am just getting into Gotterdammerung and part of me wants to quit and make my Ring experience end with Siegfried as then it has a very happy ending.


Siegfried it is.:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ No thank you. That is not the Siegfried I envision. Here is the great Siegfried from Levine:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Florestan said:


> ^ No thank you. That is not the Siegfried I envision. Here is the great Siegfried from Levine:


just joking,enjoy your Wagner.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Der Ring is leading in the poll. I'm staggered!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

As usual, I skipped the Italian operas. Voted for the Beethoven, the two Wagners and the Mussorgsky.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Florestan said:


> I like it too. I think we could have oodles of polls this way if other TC members get going on their own polls. Perhaps even a separate forum section for polls of personal favorites.


Good idea! Trouble is, it's either one opera or thirty!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Der Ring is leading in the poll. I'm staggered!


If you look at all those threads about Wagner it's not that strange.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Traverso said:


> Siegfried it is.:lol:


Geez, I thought i clicked strange classical album covers thread by accident


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marinera said:


> Geez, I thought i clicked strange classical album covers thread by accident


He is bit full of himself .


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> He is bit full of himself .


Yeah, a pin up boy


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I voted Fidelio, Flying Dutchman and the Ring. I have listened a lot to Fidelio lately. In fact so much that I have become tired of it and have listened to Tristan und Isolde. That opera starts on a boat like the Flying Dutchman.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Pugg said:


> If you look at all those threads about Wagner it's not that strange.


Sorry, being ironic. ;-)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Sorry, being ironic. ;-)


So was I ..........................


----------

